# The ass check and the belly pinch...



## mquetel (Apr 2, 2006)

How will Jan look at the start in Geneva tomorrow?

Will fans be  or  or maybe even 

Personally I would like to see him tan, fit and do a reasonably good TT... but I am not going to put my money down on it.


----------



## hambinator (Aug 1, 2005)

Im praying for tan and fit, but i have a bad feeling its going to be the other way around


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

he seems naturally tannish... or freckly... so im expecting tan... but yeah i'm sad to say that i think he'll be on the pudgy side


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*I'm predicting a DNF*

If not at Romandie the at the Giro. And I mean, DNF as in can't finish, not quitting early to prepare for the Tour. Oh dear...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

*Confusion.*

I'm sorry, but I need to address an underlying assumption. I just don't understand the appeal of Jan. Under Lance's regime, sure, he was a nice feasible alternative, but I just don't get it. Please help me out.


----------



## Under ACrookedSky (Nov 8, 2005)

Pablo said:


> I'm sorry, but I need to address an underlying assumption. I just don't understand the appeal of Jan...Please help me out.


Could it be that he seems to be a genuinely nice guy as opposed to Armstrong who takes pride in being a jerk?


----------



## The The (Sep 9, 2002)

Pablo said:


> I'm sorry, but I need to address an underlying assumption. I just don't understand the appeal of Jan. Under Lance's regime, sure, he was a nice feasible alternative, but I just don't get it. Please help me out.



Unlike most of the pro peloton, Jan has won some prestigious races, including a couple GTs.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

mquetel said:


> How will Jan look at the start in Geneva tomorrow?
> 
> Will fans be  or  or maybe even
> 
> ...


----------



## trailertrash (Oct 23, 2004)

lance weighed more than jan at last year's tour. its not like the guy is a larda$$.


----------



## akrafty1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I am really rooting for Jan. He seems to be a good guy and a great rider. I would like to see him in good form for a while.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

another vote for jan...i'm pulling for him. i'd love to see him in yellow just one more time at le tour.


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

Jan bodyfat level is what? I say it's 5 percent or lower. The fact that he look like the average joe, racing on that level is amazing. Most of the guys on that level, their chest, arms, and shoulders look sick.


----------



## FrankTheDog (Jun 16, 2004)

Pablo said:


> I'm sorry, but I need to address an underlying assumption. I just don't understand the appeal of Jan. Under Lance's regime, sure, he was a nice feasible alternative, but I just don't get it. Please help me out.


Well, I don't know him personally but he seems like a nice enough guy. Plus people love to pull for the underdog. Rooting for Jan has become a sport in its self. Wondering if he'll be in shape, will he have a gotee, will he ever finish higher than 2nd and win another Tour? This is part of the fun with Jan!


----------



## whit417 (Jul 5, 2005)

I don't know what his weight or body fat % is, but he looks like me when I ride.


----------



## jch2112 (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm too lazy to post a pic, but Velonews has a picture of Jan in the prologue of the Tour of Romandie. Sad to say, but he looks more like the picture on the right above. Definitely not in form now....hopefully he'll ride it away in the Giro.


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

jch2112 said:


> I'm too lazy to post a pic, but Velonews has a picture of Jan in the prologue of the Tour of Romandie. Sad to say, but he looks more like the picture on the right above. Definitely not in form now....hopefully he'll ride it away in the Giro.



Yowza.....


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Nice to see Jan back. What a miserable prologue though.

Knee problems is the issue of the month. He says he's been healthy as of two weeks ago. For four weeks prior to that, he had to soft-pedal in training because of the knee.

Interview is here:

http://www.eurosport.com/cycling/tour-de-romandie/2006/sport_sto873522.shtml

does pink make him look fat?

fc


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

francois said:


> Nice to see Jan back. What a miserable prologue though.
> 
> Knee problems is the issue of the month. He says he's been healthy as of two weeks ago. For four weeks prior to that, he had to soft-pedal in training because of the knee.
> 
> ...


No, fat makes you look fat  

I have no room to talk of course. I'd love to look like Jan in that last picture.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Well if it was Paris-Nice he wouldn't be looking too bad...

Once again he is in the position of having to whip himself into shape in a far shorter time than the rest of the contenders and will no doubt be paying that bill at some point in the Tour.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

he looks fine...not cut but not ready to be. it's likely just that he's in mid deep inhale and in a skinsuit...


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

jch2112 said:


> I'm too lazy to post a pic, but Velonews has a picture of Jan in the prologue of the Tour of Romandie. Sad to say, but he looks more like the picture on the right above. Definitely not in form now....hopefully he'll ride it away in the Giro.


Take a look at his legs in the pic on the right, he's not carrying a lot of fat there. Don't let the seemingly large stomach fool you.


----------



## jch2112 (Feb 5, 2004)

I found this on Yahoo Sports...exhalling for the camera maybe? Just kidding!


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

jch2112 said:


> I found this on Yahoo Sports


like i said...he looks fine! call off the jan fat police everyone!!!  it's his first ride of the year, 2 months to the tour...he's fine.


----------



## radioflyer (Jan 2, 2006)

Folks --

Look. The reason why Ulrich has so many fans is easy to understand:

1) He's a former champ who turned great underdog during the reign of the most dominant Tour contender ever.

2) He's been a dominating figure in the world's biggest race for a decade now. There is no other cyclist who can match that level of competition for as many years. Hinault was around from 79-86, Poulidor from 64-72, but Ulrich has been near or on the podium since 
'86. That in itself is impressive.


----------



## TitaniumFemur (Oct 19, 2004)

don't pay attention to his time... 

if you watched the coverage - the guy was slacking and being careful around corners...letting up, etc... he's just at romandie to put in miles.. considering that it rained - he prob at least lost a few seconds


----------



## Der Kranz (Jun 14, 2005)

Einstruzende said:


> No, fat makes you look fat
> 
> I have no room to talk of course. I'd love to look like Jan in that last picture.


So would most. BTW, shouldn't that be _Einstürzende_?


----------



## JBergland (Feb 13, 2004)

francois said:


> Nice to see Jan back. What a miserable prologue though.


I agree. Close to 30 seconds down in a 4:30 prologue is not good.

JB


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

francois said:


> Interview is here:
> 
> http://www.eurosport.com/cycling/tour-de-romandie/2006/sport_sto873522.shtml
> 
> does pink make him look fat?


LOL! Thanks for the linky


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

*It's Over*

90 Jan Urlich
91 Joseba Beloki

Last year the tour was over on the prologue. This year it already looks over for Ulrich. Beloki is still not at his best form. Even if he was, Ulrich should not be just ahead of a climber like Beloki.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

radioflyer said:


> but Ulrich has been near or on the podium since
> '86. That in itself is impressive.


Teenage Jan on the podium?  You mean '96, correct?


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

He does have a cold sore (or had one though). To me that means he is really stressing that body in an attempt to gain form.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

he looks good here...he'll be fine...it's too early for peak. the jan fat police need to go back to the station!
http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2006/apr06/romandie06/index.php?id=romandie060/IMG_0190
http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2006/apr06/romandie06/index.php?id=romandie060/IMG_0198
http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2006/apr06/romandie06/index.php?id=romandie060/IMG_0199

and no cold sore...he always has cracked lips...they must have no chapstick in germany...
http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2006/apr06/romandie06/index.php?id=romandie060/IMG_0192
http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2006/apr06/romandie06/index.php?id=romandie060/IMG_0195
http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2006/apr06/romandie06/index.php?id=romandie060/IMG_0197


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Spinnerman said:


> He does have a cold sore (or had one though). To me that means he is really stressing that body in an attempt to gain form.


you mean his birthmark on the lower lip that is discussed to death every year or another one?


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Der Kranz said:


> So would most. BTW, shouldn't that be _Einstürzende_?


That's where I got it from. To make sure that I had a unique name I dropped the umlaut and switch the "u" and "r" because it sounded better when said.

The result is that for every website that I'm on I can have the same name (including gmail, yahoo, AIM, etc )


----------



## surftel (Apr 18, 2005)

*Looks skinny to me*

I dont see what you guys are talking about? Jan does not look fat to me. He will need to lose a few pounds in the next 2 months but nothing huge


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

sbindra said:


> 90 Jan Urlich
> 91 Joseba Beloki
> 
> Last year the tour was over on the prologue. This year it already looks over for Ulrich. Beloki is still not at his best form. Even if he was, Ulrich should not be just ahead of a climber like Beloki.


You must be kidding!

A first race of the season for Beloki and Ulle - a meaningless, technical 4-minute time trial in a meaningless (for them) tune-up race two and half months before the Tour, and you declare the year to be over for Ulrich?!

I guess this is why they have to run the race in July.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

surftel said:


> I dont see what you guys are talking about? Jan does not look fat to me. He will need to lose a few pounds in the next 2 months but nothing huge


The chicken says he needs a haircut. Mu-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

55x11 said:


> You must be kidding!
> 
> A first race of the season for Beloki and Ulle - a meaningless, technical 4-minute time trial in a meaningless (for them) tune-up race two and half months before the Tour, and you declare the year to be over for Ulrich?!
> 
> I guess this is why they have to run the race in July.


That's right 55x11. Educate the peoples!

francois


----------



## Under ACrookedSky (Nov 8, 2005)

"Hmmm, I wonder if I can get this helmet with cheek cutouts."


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

lmao!
though look at his shirt, that's ribs, so yeah he's decently in shape.
though he could prolly drop 5 pounds.


----------



## mquetel (Apr 2, 2006)

looks like he is sucking in his gut to me...


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

francois said:


> The chicken says he needs a haircut. Mu-ha-ha-ha!


the thin Dr. Evil...


----------



## TitaniumFemur (Oct 19, 2004)

mquetel said:


> looks like he is sucking in his gut to me...


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

francois said:


> The chicken says he needs a haircut. Mu-ha-ha-ha!


 Well played, francois. But who could be mini-me, perhaps Rujano?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

I am bookmarking this thread for July when skinny and fit Ulle kills everyone in a long time trial.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

55x11 said:


> I am bookmarking this thread for July when skinny and fit Ulle kills everyone in a long time trial.


exactly...


----------



## Trek_envy (Jun 15, 2004)

*..... That*

is my prediction as well...

As all the cool kids say.... I think Basso is gonna get pwned.


----------

